# Google- Six women testify against doctor - Superior Telegram



## VSsupport

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Six women testify against doctorSuperior Telegram, MN - <nobr>14 hours ago</nobr>A 36-year-old registered nurse said she saw De La Garza for *irritable bowel syndrome*. She said he was charismatic and very caring. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

